# Please can anyone identify this Juvenile



## mbunaind (Mar 13, 2016)

Can anyone identify this Juvenile. LFS here where I stay provide very little information and they keep all african cichlids juveniles grouped together. So sometimes difficult to know what i get.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looking at the base marking, the mouth shape, and the body shape it doesn't look like a commonly seen fish. Probably a Malawi "Hap" hybrid.


----------



## mbunaind (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh that's a bummer. Never liked hybrids. Lets see how it looks all grown up. Thanks Noki.


----------



## mbunaind (Mar 13, 2016)

The Juvi cichlid is growing up fast and have developed color. It looks to me to be protomelas spilonotus mara rocks. See newer picture attached.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

mbunaind said:


> The Juvi cichlid is growing up fast and have developed color. It looks to me to be protomelas spilonotus mara rocks. See newer picture attached.


 It's a Mara Rocks hybrid.. pretty common in big box stores.


----------

